# Howard wants TMac to watch his workout



## Hawks4ever (Jun 6, 2002)

http://www.ajc.com/sports/content/sports/0604/05howard.html


"We want Tracy to see Dwight work out. We'd like to have Tracy there. I think he'll see this is an opportunity to have someone special," Goodwin said. "I think it would be useful just to have T-Mac see Dwight. Tracy has been in this situation before himself."


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Honestly, that's who I think Howard will turn into. I think he will eventually be a Center.


----------



## h-town Mike (Jun 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Honestly, that's who I think Howard will turn into. I think he will eventually be a Center.


I agree. He will eventually turn into a Center and I also see no reason why he can't start for the Magic at Center next year and be pretty productive. He would be in the center weak east and with his athleticism, size and determination he seems like he would be able to do OK. He doesn't have the lazy attitude of Kwame Brown.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Well, i've heard Howard talking about thinking he could someday be a SF in the NBA ... which isn't what I would be wanting to hear if I was thinking of drafting him.


----------



## Hawks4ever (Jun 6, 2002)

Link?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If the kid tops out at 7'0 (which seems likely), why would anyone play him at SF. For as good as KG is, if he could fill out even a little bit, he would be David Robinson or Wilt Chamberlain all over again. 

If Howard can be a physical speciman at 7'0-7'1 255 lbs. (like a Robinson was), then you make him your center and watch him terrorize NBA centers for many a years. Although I would not start him as an out of HS rookie. He is not ready for that type of pounding. I would play him at PF first (for a year or two) and then move him over (after he has had professional weight training).


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hawks4ever</b>!
> Link?


I have no idea .. it was awhile ago. Might have been during the McDonald's game, but I cant remember for sure. I think it may have been on TV because I seem to remember hearing him say it himself.

So take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> If the kid tops out at 7'0 (which seems likely), why would anyone play him at SF. For as good as KG is, if he could fill out even a little bit, he would be David Robinson or Wilt Chamberlain all over again.
> 
> If Howard can be a physical speciman at 7'0-7'1 255 lbs. (like a Robinson was), then you make him your center and watch him terrorize NBA centers for many a years. Although I would not start him as an out of HS rookie. He is not ready for that type of pounding. I would play him at PF first (for a year or two) and then move him over (after he has had professional weight training).


Yeah, but if Howard himself doesnt want to be a center, he'll never be a good one. And I dont think he does. He seems to me like he wants to be more KG and than Robinson. 

Just like KG not wanting to be listed by the team at 7 foot because he doesnt want people to think he is a center.

I dont think he'll ever be a center in the league unless he is on a team with a very well respected coach who convinces him that that would be the best thing for him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, but if Howard himself doesnt want to be a center, he'll never be a good one. And I dont think he does. He seems to me like he wants to be more KG and than Robinson.
> ...


He is either playing the 4 or 5. He is not playing the 3. No coach is going to waste his physical gifts for a big man on the perimeter. He will realize that his money will be made in the paint.


----------



## h-town Mike (Jun 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, but if Howard himself doesnt want to be a center, he'll never be a good one. And I dont think he does. He seems to me like he wants to be more KG and than Robinson.
> ...


I agree that if he doesn't want to be a center than he won't be as effective as he could be but I don't think that Howard is totally or even highly convinced that he wants to play SF in the league. If he plays underneath a credible coach his first couple years and this coach makes him play PF/C then I think he would. If he tops out at 7ft or 7ft1 then there is no way he will be a SF. He is already heavier than KG and is more in the mold of a PF/C already.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>h-town Mike</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree that if he doesn't want to be a center than he won't be as effective as he could be but I don't think that Howard is totally or even highly convinced that he wants to play SF in the league. If he plays underneath a credible coach his first couple years and this coach makes him play PF/C then I think he would. If he tops out at 7ft or 7ft1 then there is no way he will be a SF. He is already heavier than KG and is more in the mold of a PF/C already.


I would hope for Howard's sake that he would decide for himself that he needs to play like a big man. I think some of these young guys are so afraid of having to feel like they have to out-do Shaq or something that they are all afraid to be considered centers.

Seems like almost every young big man to come into the league is allergic to being a center.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Seems like almost every young big man to come into the league is allergic to being a center.


It's because Shaq is in the league. When he retires more guys will become Centers. Then more will stop, once Greg Oden becomes a superstar.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> It's because Shaq is in the league. When he retires more guys will become Centers. Then more will stop, once Greg Oden becomes a superstar.


Or Ha Seung-Jin.


----------



## h-town Mike (Jun 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> It's because Shaq is in the league. When he retires more guys will become Centers. Then more will stop, once Greg Oden becomes a superstar.


Greg Oden is one of very few prep players that actually wants to be a center and it makes me so happy to see everyone hasnt drifted out to the perimeter. I would love to see a Dwight Howard vs Greg Oden match up in the future.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>h-town Mike</b>!
> 
> 
> Greg Oden is one of very few prep players that actually wants to be a center and it makes me so happy to see everyone hasnt drifted out to the perimeter. I would love to see a Dwight Howard vs Greg Oden match up in the future.


Oden was really good at the TOC (it is in the HS basketball section). I had a bunch of links which I gave to someone else. He dominated the comp. He is the unquestioned No. 1 player in the 2006 NBA draft.


----------



## h-town Mike (Jun 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Oden was really good at the TOC (it is in the HS basketball section). I had a bunch of links which I gave to someone else. He dominated the comp. He is the unquestioned No. 1 player in the 2006 NBA draft.


Do you have any clips of him, and is Derrick Character hype or is he the real thing like Oden.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>h-town Mike</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you have any clips of him, and is Derrick Character hype or is he the real thing like Oden.


There is a developing Oden website that will have his clips. Should be available in the summer. Caracter is very good. However, he is 6'9 and he wants to play more on the perimeter now (don't ask me, I don't understand it either). However, if he gets one last growth spurt he will undoubtably be forced to play Center, where I think he would do damage. He is a big kid. 

Kmasonbx, likes him a lot more than I do. He is still very good too. Vernon Macklin from out of VA is also very good.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I have no idea .. it was awhile ago. Might have been during the McDonald's game, but I cant remember for sure. I think it may have been on TV because I seem to remember hearing him say it himself.
> 
> So take it with a grain of salt.


Yeah, it was from the McD's game. When I heard him say it, I took it more as him saying that he has that type of ability, since before his growth spurt he played a lot of guard. Realistically, I could see him ending up as a Center and being very productive. If I was Orlando, I don't think I could imagine the thought of letting this guy slip past.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The more I think about it, the more I think it'd be better for Orlando to draft Howard over Okafor. I still kind of want to trade the pick, but if we keep it, I'd say Howard should be our man. When it comes down to it, we shouldn't be forced to appease to master McGrady and draft a non-High Schooler just because he doesn't want to wait on them. In all likelihood T-Mac won't be with the team anyway after this season, so why throw away our chances at a big time prospect because McGrady doesn't want to wait for him? Okafor will never be a star in the NBA, Howard has that potential.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was from the McD's game. When I heard him say it, I took it more as him saying that he has that type of ability, since before his growth spurt he played a lot of guard. Realistically, I could see him ending up as a Center and being very productive. If I was Orlando, I don't think I could imagine the thought of letting this guy slip past.


I knew I heard it somewhere.

I really hope he doesnt end up being another big with great potential who decides he wants to live on the perimeter. I dont want my 7-footer shooting threes and 18 footers all night.

It is going to be a tough decision for Orlando. As the draft gets closer, I get the feeling there is going to be more and more sentiment to take Howard because of his potential, which is very high.

At the same time, I'm not as convinced as everyone else that Okafor cant become a star. He'll never be able to score 25 ppg like Howard might some day, but he could have a tremendous impact in other areas like rebounding and shotblocking. I would consider Ben Wallace a star and he averages what, 10 ppg. Okafor has the ability to have an effect on games like Wallace does in the future.

It is going to be tough. It will also be interesting to note who Charlotte will pickup in the expansion draft. If they get a couple good but overpriced players that could help Orlando, they are really going to be dangling them to try and get the first pick.


----------

